# Sorteggi di Champions: Milan - Barcellona



## #Dodo90# (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ormai possiamo già tirare le somme sui sorteggi di Champions visto che, salvo sorprese poco probabili, il primo posto dei gironi è già deciso. L'unica novità è lo Schalke che, nonostante il pareggio con il Montpellier, ha conquistato il primo posto in virtù della sconfitta dell'Arsenal contro l'Olympiacos. Le nostre possibili avversarie sono:

Gruppo A: Paris Saint Germain
Gruppo B: Schalke 04
Gruppo D: Borussia Dortmund
Gruppo E: Shakhtar Donetsk (se perde questa sera non affronteremo nessuna squadra di questo girone)
Gruppo F: *Bayern Monano/Valencia*
Gruppo G: Barcelona
Gruppo H: Manchester United

L'unico gruppo su cui bisogna fare un appunto è il gruppo F. Bayern e Valencia sono prime a pari punti ma gli scontri diretti sono a favore dei Bavaresi, ai quali potrebbe bastare addirittura un pareggio o una sconfitta contro il BATE Borisov (già qualificato per l'Europa League), mentre il Valencia è impegnato in casa del Lille (già fuori da tutto).


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Dicembre 2012)

Madò ho visto anche le squadre seconde classificate. Porto, real, Arsenal, Celtic/Benfica...

Ed onestamente tra le 16 il Milan è la squadra piu scarsa(forse la seconda insieme al galatasaray). Arrivati nel gruppo piu semplice, secondi con 8 miseri punti...

Siamo la squadra intruso 
Credo proprio che le prime vorranno tutte noi, che tristezza una volta erano loro che erano spavantati all'idea di incontrarci


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Madò ho visto anche le squadre seconde classificate. Porto, real, Arsenal, Celtic/Benfica...
> 
> Ed onestamente tra le 16 il Milan è la squadra piu scarsa(forse la seconda insieme al galatasaray). Arrivati nel gruppo piu semplice, secondi con 8 miseri punti...
> 
> ...



Bel il Celtic,Benfica,Porto,Arsenal valgono piu' o meno il MILAN.Non siamo inferiori a queste!


----------



## Blu71 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non siamo certo i migliori ma non disperiamoci troppo.


----------



## Jino (5 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo di beccare una squadra modestissima, se non altro ce la possiamo giocare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Dicembre 2012)

speriamo bene


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Dicembre 2012)

sarebbe epico se facessimo come il chelsea dell'anno scorso passando tutti i turni con un cùlò sempre maggiore e vincendo pure


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Dicembre 2012)

Passiamo solo se becchiamo lo Shalke


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Dicembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> sarebbe epico se facessimo come il chelsea dell'anno scorso passando tutti i turni con un cùlò sempre maggiore e vincendo pure


Le frittate non capitano tutti gli anni


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me è scritto che prenderemo il Paris Saint Germain! Me lo sento troppo, ma magari ( probabilmente ) mi sbaglierò!


----------



## iceman. (5 Dicembre 2012)

Fortunati come siamo una tra barsa/borussia e piesge


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Dicembre 2012)

spero di prendere una delle tedesche, non perchè credo di giocarmela, ma perchè mi scoccerebbe essere eliminato da una delle altre... 

ma mi sa che peschiamo lo United


----------



## Morghot (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo per beccare il PSG e incularli, sarebbe davvero troppo bello.


----------



## Lollo7zar (5 Dicembre 2012)

magari il psg, vinciamo con loro, da evitare il barca borussia e bayern


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Real Madrid - Schalke 04
Galatasaray - Juventus
Celtic -PSG
Shakthar - Bayern Monaco
Milan - Manchester United
Arsenal - Barcelona
Valencia - Dortmund
Porto - Malaga



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*Quarti*

Real Madrid - Bayern Monaco
Barcellona - Dortmund
Malaga - Juventus
Manchester - PSG

*Semifinali
*
Real Madrid - Juventus
Manchester - Dortmund

*Finale
*
Dortmund - Juventus


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Dicembre 2012)

solo con lo Schalke 04 passiamo altrimenti con le altre fuori al 100%, se non becchiamo quella spero nel psg che mi pare la piu """scarsa""".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Dicembre 2012)

PSG-Milan
Shalke 04-Real Madrid
Malaga-Porto
Borussia Dortmund-Valencia
Juventus-Galatasaray
Bayern-Shaktar 
Barcellona-Arsenal
Manchester UTD-Celtic


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Dicembre 2012)

Mi sento che peschiamo il Bayern Monaco.


----------



## Lollo7zar (5 Dicembre 2012)

dai messi infortunato, becchiamo il barca e li cacciamo fuori


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Dicembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Real Madrid - Schalke 04
> Galatasaray - Juventus*
> Celtic -PSG
> *Shakthar - Bayern Monaco*
> ...


Su queste siamo d'accordo


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Dicembre 2012)

Con Barca, Bayern e Manchester siamo fuori al 99%
Con Borussia e PSG, secondo me ce la giochiamo al 50%
Con lo Schalke siamo favoriti
Poi tra tre mesi può cambiare tutto


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Dicembre 2012)

L'unica veramente abbordabile è lo Schalke, con le altre è veramente dura.

Sinceramente anche io credo che alla fine pescheremo il PSG.


Io sorteggi si svolgeranno *Giovedì 20 Dicembre* a Nyon.


----------



## Lollo7zar (5 Dicembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Con Barca, Bayern e Manchester siamo fuori al 99%
> Con Borussia e PSG, secondo me ce la giochiamo al 50%
> Con lo Schalke siamo favoriti
> Poi tra tre mesi può cambiare tutto



il manchester non è niente di che, è più temibile i borussia con un paio di giocatori che in velocità possono far male


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> il manchester non è niente di che, è più temibile i borussia con un paio di giocatori che in velocità possono far male



Si vabbè, voglio proprio vederlo Yepes con Van Persie che lo punta...

Borussia temibilissimo, confermo, il Bayern invece meno, causa difensori centrali e punta cessi cessi cessi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Dicembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Con Barca, Bayern e Manchester siamo fuori al 99%
> Con Borussia e PSG, secondo me ce la giochiamo al 50%
> Con lo Schalke siamo favoriti
> Poi tra tre mesi può cambiare tutto


Con Barcellona, Borussia e Bayern siamo fuori al 100%
Con il Manchester UTD siamo fuori al 75%
Con il PSG e lo Shalke penso che ce la giochiamo, dico che con il PSG ce la giochiamo giusto per orgoglio.


----------



## Harvey (5 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con Barcellona, Borussia e Bayern siamo fuori al 100%
> Con il Manchester UTD siamo fuori al 75%
> Con il PSG e lo Shalke penso che ce la giochiamo, dico che con il PSG ce la giochiamo giusto per orgoglio.



Magari Messi si è spaccato il crociato e le probabilità del Barcellona calano al 95% 
Comunque per me sarebbe molto peggio il BVB del Bayern...


----------



## Snake (5 Dicembre 2012)

Solo Shalke, con le altre usciamo easy


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Con Psg,UTD ce la giochiamo.Con lo Schalke siamo favoriti.Con le altre......


----------



## iceman. (5 Dicembre 2012)

juve-porto
milan-borussia


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Dicembre 2012)

Siamo inferiori a tutte le altre squadre qualificate. Pazzesco


----------



## Facciosnaooo (5 Dicembre 2012)

Psg...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Dicembre 2012)

con psg e schalke possiamo passare con le altre siamo fuori senza se e senza ma


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tostissima con tutte. Ricordo che non siamo riusciti a vincere una partita in casa...


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Dicembre 2012)

gradirei il psg. 

solo con ancelotti potremmo farcela.


----------



## Harvey (6 Dicembre 2012)

Bonucci ha detto che vuole il Real Madrid


----------



## vota DC (6 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si vabbè, voglio proprio vederlo Yepes con Van Persie che lo punta...
> 
> Borussia temibilissimo, confermo, il Bayern invece meno, causa difensori centrali e punta cessi cessi cessi



Beh se sono riusciti i danesi ad arginare Van Persie.....comunque non escludiamo il fattore patriottico che porterebbe il Manchester a schierare gli inglesi lasciando gli altri in panchina: Ibra ha fatto quattro gol, El Shaarawy ne farà tre.


----------



## sheva90 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Verremo quasi sicuramente eliminati, speriamo almeno di lottare e non subire figuraccie


----------



## DexMorgan (6 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> gradirei il psg.
> 
> solo con ancelotti potremmo farcela.



Ancelotti [non l'ultimo dei pirla in champions] ci apre in due.
Comunque, rispondendo al topic, Shalke 04 o United.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si vabbè, voglio proprio vederlo Yepes con Van Persie che lo punta...
> 
> Borussia temibilissimo, confermo, il Bayern invece meno, causa difensori centrali e punta cessi cessi cessi



Io vorrei anche vedere Smalling o Evans puntati da El Shaarawy.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Dicembre 2012)

comunque qualsiasi squadra becchiamo a gennaio serve gente tosta.Vediamo di muoverci sul mercato,almeno per giocarcela.Non facciamo i tirchi,come al solito!


----------



## Jaqen (6 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque anche le altre squadre non vorrebbero pescare il Milan. Ok che siamo un po' scarsi, ma c'è sempre il nome.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2012)

solo lo Shalke è sul nostro livello...


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tostissima con tutte. Ricordo che non siamo riusciti a vincere una partita in casa...



Davvero ahhahahahaah

Credo che non sia mai successo, che una squadra non vinca una partita in casa nei gironi di CL


----------



## honestsimula (6 Dicembre 2012)

ma dai e' ovio che beccheremo il barca come ogni anno, che lo fanno a fare sto sorteggio?


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ancelotti [non l'ultimo dei pirla in champions] ci apre in due.
> Comunque, rispondendo al topic, Shalke 04 o United.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



ancelotti è quello che ha dato il la al trionfo dell'inter in champions.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2012)

Il farca agli ottavi prende sempre SEMPRE delle cesse, ergo ci tocchera il farca per l'ennesima volta. Onestamente siamo troppo la prenda di chiunque


----------



## Jino (6 Dicembre 2012)

Abbiamo fatto un girone totalmente ridicolo, era facile eppure abbiamo raccolto 8 miseri punti. Usciamo con tutte, spero di trovare il PSG, unica squadra che ci può dare più motivazioni e forse, dico forse, si può anche passare.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto un girone totalmente ridicolo, era facile eppure abbiamo raccolto 8 miseri punti. Usciamo con tutte, spero di trovare il PSG, unica squadra che ci può dare più motivazioni e forse, dico forse, si può anche passare.



Non abbiamo vinto neanche una partita in casa. 8 punti su 18 con 2 squadre davvero imbarazzanti ed una terza che era alla sua prima presenza in CL, e fino a settembre i giocatori non prendevano manco lo stipendio.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo vinto neanche una partita in casa. 8 punti su 18 con 2 squadre davvero imbarazzanti ed una terza che era alla sua prima presenza in CL, e fino a settembre i giocatori non prendevano manco lo stipendio.



Si,pero' tutte le partite fanno storia a se.Ovviamente i quarti sono il massimo traguardo,pero' mai dire mai,non nel senso di vincere,sia chiaro,ma di far meglio rispetto ai risultati appena ottenuti!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Davvero ahhahahahaah
> 
> Credo che non sia mai successo, che una squadra non vinca una partita in casa nei gironi di CL



Milan - Zurigo 0-1
Milan - Real 1-1
Milan - Marsiglia 1-1

Allenatore Leonardo 

poi l'Inter fece il triplete... quest'anno tocca alla giuve...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto un girone totalmente ridicolo, era facile eppure abbiamo raccolto 8 miseri punti



girone facile per il Milan da 80 punti, non per il Milan che perde con Atalanta e Sampdoria... lo Zenit e il Malaga (quarta fascia) alla vigilia erano molto più forti di noi visto il mercato fatto soprattutto dei russi... dai il Malaga alla Juve e il Norcoso a noi e cambia la musica


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ancelotti [non l'ultimo dei pirla in champions] ci apre in due.



Primo e unico allenatore a venir rimontato di 3 gol in finale.

Primo allenatore che con una grande squadra viene eliminato dall'Inter in Champions.


----------



## rossovero (6 Dicembre 2012)

Mi sono rotto di venir sbattuto fuori da squadre inglesi (man utd. arsenal tottenham) o spagnole (barça), per cui voto per una tedesca o per il psg


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Davvero ahhahahahaah
> 
> Credo che non sia mai successo, che una squadra non vinca una partita in casa nei gironi di CL



roberto mancini non è d'accordo!!e vuole anche aggiungere che lui non ha vinto nessuna partita quest'anno ai gironi


----------



## DexMorgan (6 Dicembre 2012)

Okay Ancelotti è ***** fumante.

Detto questo, i gironi contano relativamente, dagli ottavi in poi è un altro sport.
Ci sono tanti, troppi fattori da tenere in considerazione.


----------



## Jino (6 Dicembre 2012)

Voglio il PSG, è l'unica squadra che abbiamo possibilità di eliminare. Grandi individualità, ma non sono una squadra. E sopratutto, è l'unica che ci può dare motivazioni per vincere.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Voglio il PSG, è l'unica squadra che abbiamo possibilità di eliminare. Grandi individualità, ma non sono una squadra. E sopratutto, è l'unica che ci può dare motivazioni per vincere.



Motivazioni? Caso mai è Ibrahimovic ad avere motivazioni a farci a brandelli

Comq se passiamo contro il psg allora vinciamo la cchaaampionsss. 

Ibra fu eliminato contro l'inter dopo essere stato all'inter 

Ibra lascia l'inter, questi vincono la cl, lascia il farca, questi vincono la cl


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Voglio il PSG, è l'unica squadra che abbiamo possibilità di eliminare. Grandi individualità, ma non sono una squadra. E sopratutto, è l'unica che ci può dare motivazioni per vincere.



Anche lo Schalke è fattibile(forse anche lo UTD),contando poi ache a gennaio possono perdere qualche pezzo!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ci sono certi sorteggi che sono già scritti, già segnati nel destino.
Sarà Milan-PSG.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Dicembre 2012)

Finimmo contro Kakà,fineremo contro Ibra e Thiago.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2012)

Se vogliamo fare almeno una figura decente, meglio prendere dei rinforzi a gennaio, please.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me è destino che incontreremo il PSG. Tradizione contro Denaro.


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Dicembre 2012)

rivedere ibra e thiago a san siro è il mio sogno!!dai sorteggio fammi sto favore


----------



## Jino (6 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anche lo Schalke è fattibile(forse anche lo UTD),contando poi ache a gennaio possono perdere qualche pezzo!



Per me lo Shalke sarebbe un altro Tottenham. Sono squadre molto organizzate, non ci fanno fare un gol manco morire squadre cosi.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (6 Dicembre 2012)

Dovesse beccare il Barca, per il Milan potrebbe scattare il fattore Sparta con Leonida (Allegri) e i 300 spartani. Il Barca è una squadra favolosa, ma la difesa è il suo punto debole. Io col Barca vedrei più possibilità per il Milan che per la Juve.


----------



## Jino (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Motivazioni? Caso mai è Ibrahimovic ad avere motivazioni a farci a brandelli
> 
> Comq se passiamo contro il psg allora vinciamo la cchaaampionsss.
> 
> ...



Indubbiamente Ibra avrebbe motivazioni pazzesche, ma credo che da noi un'ambiente intero ne avrebbe. Il che per me è meglio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Dovesse beccare il Barca, per il Milan potrebbe scattare il fattore Sparta con Leonida (Allegri) e i 300 spartani. Il Barca è una squadra favolosa, ma la difesa è il suo punto debole. Io col Barca vedrei più possibilità per il Milan che per la Juve.



Il Barca è di tutt'altro pianeta rispetto a noi, lo era lo scorso anno, lo è maggior ragione quest'anno. Se vuoi battere il Barca devi avere una fase difensiva come dio comanda, cosa che il Milan non ha nella maniera più assoluta.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Dovesse beccare il Barca, per il Milan potrebbe scattare il fattore Sparta con Leonida (Allegri) e i 300 spartani. Il Barca è una squadra favolosa, ma la difesa è il suo punto debole. Io col Barca vedrei più possibilità per il Milan che per la Juve.





Se becchiamo il barca potrebbe scattare il fattore Djokovic che gioca a tennis contro il muro. Per favore, poi il Milan contro le spagnole non vince da una vita figuriamoci. Spero di non beccare il barca perche si uscirebbe dal camp nou con 4-5 sul gruppone, mi immagino il grande acerbi/zabata/ mexes e costant contro messi ed iniesta mamma mia pieta.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se becchiamo il barca potrebbe scattare il fattore Djokovic che gioca a tennis contro il muro. Per favore, poi il Milan contro le spagnole non vince da una vita figuriamoci. Spero di non beccare il barca perche si uscirebbe dal camp nou con 4-5 sul gruppone, mi immagino il grande acerbi/zabata/ mexes e costant contro messi ed iniesta mamma mia pieta.


Dicevano la stessa cosa del Chelsea l'anno scorso...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Dicembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Dicevano la stessa cosa del Chelsea l'anno scorso...


Il Chelsea aveva Terry, noi Mexes.
Il Chelsea aveva Ivanovic, noi Acerbi.
Il Chelsea aveva Cole, noi Constant.
Il Chelsea aveva Luiz, noi Bonny.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Dicevano la stessa cosa del Chelsea l'anno scorso...



Si ma quel chelsea era pieno di gente con esperienza Lampard terry drogba gente che non si cagava in mano. Poi i loro difensori....

Il Milan è una squadra senza esperienza non abbiamo lider ed i difensori sono scarssisimi...

Non voglio il barca, perche ci riempirebbero di botte. Sarebbe imbarazzante


----------



## Milo (6 Dicembre 2012)

senza rinforzi ci è superiore anche lo shalke, se compriamo (impossibile) 2 centrali di difesa e una punta si temerebbe solo barca e bayer. comunque secondo me in questa champions ci saranno sorprese (vedi dortmund, una sqaudra molto organizzata che stimo alla grande)


----------



## Ale (6 Dicembre 2012)

Una vale l'altra, tanto la piu scarsa di quelle è molto piu forte di questo Milan.

Comunque spero di beccare il PSG. Buttare fuori ibra,leo e carletto tutti insieme non avrebbe prezzo.


----------



## sheva90 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Solo se becchiamo lo Schalke abbiamo qualche possibilità...


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2012)

Lo Schalke è più o meno al nostro livello


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Dicembre 2012)

possiamo giocarcela solo contro lo shalke  ma anche col psg penso che potremmo fare qualcosa, sono stati (e lo sono tuttora) in grado di perdere per quasi un mese di fila tutte le partite di ligue1... a parte ibrahimovic sono proprio nulli


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Magari è stato già detto, ma quando sono i sorteggi?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Magari è stato già detto, ma quando sono i sorteggi?



Il 20 dicembre


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il 20 dicembre



Grazie


----------



## tamba84 (7 Dicembre 2012)

non ci è andata bene,speravo in un porto e uno shaktar primi e invece no

barcellona assolutissimamente da evitare, manchester è un incognita cosi come il borussia (che mi fà più paura del manchester), il psg è in piena ascesa ma d rosa c'è superiore l'unica speranza,minima vista la rosa, è+ che ibra in champions dagli ottavi sparisce,il bayern è uno squadrone meglio prenderlo dopo se dobbiamo beccarlo.

il sogno è lo shalke ma non è da stappare se lo prendiamo ma affrontarlo con inteligenza


----------



## tamba84 (7 Dicembre 2012)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Mi sono rotto di venir sbattuto fuori da squadre inglesi (man utd. arsenal tottenham) o spagnole (barça), per cui voto per una tedesca o per il psg



veramente l'anno scorso eliminammo noi l'arsenal anche se rischiammo di grosso al ritorno


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> veramente l'anno scorso eliminammo noi l'arsenal anche se rischiammo di grosso al ritorno


L'Arsenal ci buttò fuori nel 2008.


----------



## rossovero (7 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> veramente l'anno scorso eliminammo noi l'arsenal anche se rischiammo di grosso al ritorno



Lo so, mi riferivo alle ultime eliminazioni: Arsenal 2008, Man Utd. 2010, Tottenham 2011 e Barcellona 2012


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2012)

Manchester united, barca, borussia, PSG e bayern monaco.

Madò...  

Si salvi chi puo


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Manchester united, barca, borussia, PSG e bayern monaco.
> 
> Madò...
> 
> Si salvi chi puo


Il Psg e lo UTD non mi fanno molta paura,poi che siano superiori non v'è dubbio,ma con un mercato oculato possiamo giocarcela!


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Psg e lo UTD non mi fanno molta paura,poi che siano superiori non v'è dubbio,ma con un mercato oculato possiamo giocarcela!


Non sono d'accordo. Mercato oculato si ma in 30 giorni chi vogliamo prendere con 2 noccioline?

Onestamente rooney e van persie vs i nostri grandi bei difensori.. poi sono tutti saltatori ogni angolo sarà gol
Il psg ibrino ci romperà le osse.

Ok che ogni partita ha storia a se. Ma l'unica che forse riuscimo a giocarcela è lo shalke e dico forse. Ma le altre no. Poi se prendiamo gente tosta nel mercato bene. Poi con la fortuna che abbiamo beccare lo shalke su 6 è roba non per noi. Credo che il Real si beccano i tedeschi.

Ma credo proprio che rivedremo un altro 2010


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Mercato oculato si ma in 30 giorni chi vogliamo prendere con 2 noccioline?
> 
> Onestamente rooney e van persie vs i nostri grandi bei difensori.. poi sono tutti saltatori ogni angolo sarà gol
> Il psg ibrino ci romperà le osse.
> ...



Lo Utd dietro è scarsino,prende moltissimi gol,in tutti i modi e a centrocampo non è chissa cosa,anzi è molto limitato.Io dico che con qualche acquisto decente possiamo dire la nostra,giocarcela,anche se loro sono superiori!


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Dicembre 2012)

Domani il sorteggio dalle 11.30

Mamma mia sento il barca nell'aria 

Real che si prenderà lo Shalke sicuro mi gioco la casa


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2012)

ah già è vero che sono domani. 

me n'ero totalmente dimenticata.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2012)

Sposto in news


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Dicembre 2012)

io spero con tutto il cuore che peschiamo il psg...non tanto perchè potremmo anche riuscire a passare(passi gli ottavi,vai i fuori ai quarti e butti via anche energie x il campionato),ma per rivedere thiago e ibra a san siro!spero solo che nessuno li fischi

ps.spero di evitare il barca perchè poi galliani ci spella vivi col prezzo del biglietto


----------



## Gnagnazio (19 Dicembre 2012)

La champions ? Non me ne frega, conta sullo il campionato. Dobbiamo finire terzo.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Io spero di non incontrare il Barça non tanto perché ce ne daranno un sacco, ma perché mi sono stufato di pescare sempre loro.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io spero di non incontrare il Barça non tanto perché ce ne daranno un sacco, ma perché mi sono stufato di pescare sempre loro.



....sarebbe peggio il Borussia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Dicembre 2012)

Shalke Shalke Shalke Shalke Shalke Shalke Shalke


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Dicembre 2012)

al solo pensiero mi sale l'ansia  per caso la danno in tv in chiaro? premium o sky?


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2012)

*I sorteggi di Champions saranno trasmessi in diretta da Sky, Mediaset Premium e in chiaro online sul sito della Uefa*


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Dicembre 2012)

bene grazie


----------



## Ale (19 Dicembre 2012)

voglio il psg


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Dicembre 2012)

E' sempre emozionante seguire i sorteggi! Non so proprio cosa aspettarmi, spero di evitare Barcellona in primis, e temo lo United!


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2012)

L'unica abbordabile e' lo shalke.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Dicembre 2012)

speriamo bene!!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Da evitare Barca,BVB e Bayern.Le altre quantomeno sono giocabili!


----------



## Snake (19 Dicembre 2012)

Spero nel Borussia, così acciuga prende appunti su come si gioca a calcio, in particolar modo in contropiede dove siamo la peggior squadra d'europa tanto di uscire usciamo con chiunque, pure con lo Shalke


----------



## Tobi (19 Dicembre 2012)

Da evitare barcellona e bayern assolutamente, con psg manchester e borussia se.prepariamo bene la gara possiamo farcela.. sperando anche in qualche acquisto a gennaio. Didier


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2012)

sorteggio proprio durante la verifica di matematica, che bello


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Spero nel Borussia, così acciuga prende appunti su come si gioca a calcio, in particolar modo in contropiede dove siamo la peggior squadra d'europa tanto di uscire usciamo con chiunque, pure con lo Shalke



Con le scamorze che ci ritroviamo che calcio vuoi che facciamo!


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Dicembre 2012)

dopo aver rivisto lo spettacolo del BVB stasera, voglio prendere loro, è l'unica squadra contro cui non mi incazzerei a essere eliminato


----------



## Snake (19 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Con le scamorze che ci ritroviamo che calcio vuoi che facciamo!



Sicuramente un calcio migliore dell'aborto che vediamo quasi ogni domenica, poi ovvio noi abbiamo giocatori più scarsi ma guarda i movimenti degli attaccanti del Borussia quando attaccano in contropiede, lì si vede la mano dell'allenatore, io ci faccio sempre caso quando giochiamo le ripartenze, ne facciamo una decente ogni 10, non ci sono movimenti corali, ognuno per i ***** suoi.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Spero nel Borussia, così acciuga prende appunti su come si gioca a calcio, in particolar modo in contropiede dove siamo la peggior squadra d'europa tanto di uscire usciamo con chiunque, pure con lo Shalke



.....se prendiamo il Borussia ...ciao....


----------



## Ale (19 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Spero nel Borussia, così acciuga prende appunti su come si gioca a calcio, in particolar modo in contropiede dove siamo la peggior squadra d'europa tanto di uscire usciamo con chiunque, pure con lo Shalke



beh qualche appunto avrebbe dovuto prenderlo l'anno scorso contro il barca


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Sicuramente un calcio migliore dell'aborto che vediamo quasi ogni domenica, poi ovvio noi abbiamo giocatori più scarsi ma guarda i movimenti degli attaccanti del Borussia quando attaccano in contropiede, lì si vede la mano dell'allenatore, io ci faccio sempre caso quando giochiamo le ripartenze, ne facciamo una decente ogni 10, non ci sono movimenti corali, ognuno per i ***** suoi.


Certamente si potrebbe far meglio,Allegri tatticamente è una capra,solo che come minimo necessitiamo di qualita' a centrocampo.A quel punto le valutazione sarebbero diverse.


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Voglio il PSG, ti prego fai che sia PSG.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Voglio il PSG, ti prego fai che sia PSG.



Quotone,vedendo le alternative!


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Voglio il PSG perchè secondo me tra quelle forti è quella meno squadra, quindi più scarsa. Lo Shalke è talmente scarso, ma organizzato, che ci butta fuori in stile Tottenham. 

Almeno se vado fuori non voglio farlo con una figura di ***** con i tedeschi. 

Quello che io temo sono le squadre organizzate, il PSG non lo è, quindi ce la giochiamo.


----------



## sheva90 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sorteggio di ferro


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Madonna mia tutti a sperare di beccare la meno forte o la più scarsa. La Champions si vince giocando e battendo gli squadroni. Io Voglio il Barcellona, il Real, il Bayern.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2012)

Non per essere pessimista ma ioo uscire con 6 peri dal camp nou non ci penso....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Madonna mia tutti a sperare di beccare la meno forte o la più scarsa. La Champions si vince giocando e battendo gli squadroni. Io Voglio il Barcellona, il Real, il Bayern.


Il problema è che noi non possiamo sperare di vincerla, l'unica cosa che possiamo sperare è di andare più avanti possibile per i soldi.


----------



## Nivre (20 Dicembre 2012)

Dopo L'arsenal l'anno scorso mi piacerebbe una rivincita contro il Manchester utd. Poi è ovvio che il schalke sarebbe la squadra più abbordabile per noi, anche se con il cul lo che abbiamo beccheremo di sicuro il Barca o il Bayern.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Dicembre 2012)

madò... il riepilogo delle finali del decennio scorso


----------



## Ale (20 Dicembre 2012)

psg! psg! psg!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Io dico PSG


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2012)

dai milan sempre al tuo fianco daiii ci credo chiunque sia l'avversaria.


----------



## Nivre (20 Dicembre 2012)

Il Psg?

No dai, poi sarebbe troppo doloroso uscire per mano di ibra e thiagone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Con le Tedesche usciamo davvero al 100%; secondo me con UTD E Barça abbiamo anche più speranze rispetto alle Tedesche, con Bayern ma soprattutto con il Borussia sarà davvero impossibile passare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2012)

o psg o barca prendiamo a sensazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Galatasaray, adesso becca la Juve.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Galatasaray-Shalke, dai...


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2012)

galatasaray-schalke 04 e andataaaaaa la piu facile


----------



## Nivre (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ma vaffa... ma dio


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2012)

celtic- JUVENTUS la piu scarsa l'avevo detto


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2012)

non avevo dubbi


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

I gobbi sono già in semifinale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Celtic-Juventus, avevano 1/8 di prendere il Real, ovviamente hanno preso una abbordabile. Passeranno senza troppi problemi.


----------



## Nivre (20 Dicembre 2012)

Celtic -Juve


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2012)

arsenal-bayern monaco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Arsenal-Bayern... ci riservano il Barça


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ai quarti la Juve becca la vincente di Galatasary - Schalke. E' scritto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2012)

schktar-borussia


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

Noi ci becchiamo il PSG


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Bella, questa era prevedibile... le due squadre più fresche della Champions.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Milan...Barça is try to beginning


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2012)

MILAN-barca lo sapevooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

Se vabbè sempre il Barça. Ma che c... dai


----------



## Nivre (20 Dicembre 2012)

Voglio morire!!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2012)

oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Incredibile oh... il Barcellona 6 volte in due edizioni della Champions ? Ma chi li pilota 'sti sorteggi del ***** ? ********** va...


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2012)

scontato


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2012)

real madrid-united


----------



## Butcher (20 Dicembre 2012)

E vabè dai, prendiamoci in giro!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se vabbè sempre il Barça. Ma che c... dai


Ma non sono credibili dai, chi li pilota 'sti sorteggi di ***** ? Odio il Barcellona, con quanti palloni ce ne andremo ? Che ca....


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2012)

valencia-psg

- - - Aggiornato - - -

porto-malaga


----------



## Ale (20 Dicembre 2012)

sorteggio tarocco


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Godo!!!!! Sterminiamoli!


----------



## gabuz (20 Dicembre 2012)

Perchè il Barça era l'unica opzione? Mica li ho capiti sti sorteggi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2012)

non ho parole


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ma dai!


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2012)

ma che 2 palle oh, sempre il farça. 

non se ne può più.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Perchè il Barça era l'unica opzione? Mica li ho capiti sti sorteggi...



Manco io. Mi è sembrata tutta una pagliacciata


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sono truccati..cioe psg valencia? Ma che scherzo è?


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono truccati..cioe psg valencia? Ma che scherzo è?



Sempre detto che i sorteggi sono truccati. Ma è normale.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Perchè il Barça era l'unica opzione? Mica li ho capiti sti sorteggi...



perchè erano rimaste squadre della stessa nazione o che erano nello stesso girone che non potevano affrontarsi.


----------



## Ale (20 Dicembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Perchè il Barça era l'unica opzione? Mica li ho capiti sti sorteggi...



per evitare il derby spagnolo


----------



## Butcher (20 Dicembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Perchè il Barça era l'unica opzione? Mica li ho capiti sti sorteggi...



Perché altrimenti il Barca si sarebbe incontrata con una connazionale.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Perchè il Barça era l'unica opzione? Mica li ho capiti sti sorteggi...



Le ultime 3 squadre erano Real,valencia e milan e non potevano beccare spagnole agli ottavi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Io vorrei sapere chi è colui che pilota i sorteggi, non per qualcosa ma solo per dirgli che non è credibile farci affrontare il Barcellona 6 volte in due anni...


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2012)

dia milan io ci credo daiii forza ragazzi nulla e impossibile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Con quanti palloni ce ne andremo ? L'anno scorso con uno squadrone abbiamo faticato, su 4 match abbiamo fatto due pareggi e due sconfitte, adesso ? Si riscriveranno gli almanacchi... Uefa ***** comunque.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2012)

tra l'altro caressa ha detto che anche nelle prove di stamattina, era uscito barça-milan. 

dai, è tutto pilotato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Dicembre 2012)

meglio cosi , almeno verremo eliminati dai piu forti e ci togliamo anche la grana champion


----------



## chicagousait (20 Dicembre 2012)

Uh pesante questo sorteggio


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manco io. Mi è sembrata tutta una pagliacciata



vi spiego io... quando è uscito il Milan, tutte le squadre spagnole erano ancora nell'urna (sia le prime che le seconde) quindi per evitare scontri tra squadre della stessa nazione, il Milan e il Porto dovevano prendere per forza una squadra spagnola.

Ma visto che il Malaga lo avevamo nel girone, al Milan è toccato per forza il Barca


----------



## gabuz (20 Dicembre 2012)

Non avevo notato che le altre erano tutte spagnole...


----------



## Marilson (20 Dicembre 2012)

se usciamo con due sconfitte onorevoli, tipo 1 a 0 in casa e 2 a 0 in trasferta, c'è da scendere in strada a fare caroselli.
La manita al camp nou è scontata, poi probabilmente smetteranno di giocare come gli ultimi minuti della finale degli europei


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

ps Scusate gli insulti ma mi vien da tirare giù il padre eterno, che cavolo si fanno a fare i sorteggi se becchiamo tutti gli anni il Barcellona, ma che pagliacciata è ?


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

A Sky hanno già iniziato con quei sorrisini di m....


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Non è possibile.
Sempre loro ed il risultato sarà sempre lo stesso.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Dicembre 2012)

Scusate ma perchè la juve diretta con la vincente fra shalke e galatas? Non si risorteggia?


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> vi spiego io... quando è uscito il Milan, tutte le squadre spagnole erano ancora nell'urna (sia le prime che le seconde) quindi per evitare scontri tra squadre della stessa nazione, il Milan e il Porto dovevano prendere per forza una squadra spagnola.
> 
> Ma visto che il Malaga lo avevamo nel girone, al Milan è toccato per forza il Barca



Mah, tutto può succedere ma mi pare altamente improbabile che alla fine ci fossero solo squadre spagnole. Bah


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Pazienza, ci toccherà fare l'impresa......


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Scusate ma perchè la juve diretta con la vincente fra shalke e galatas? Non si risorteggia?



C'è il sorteggio


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2012)

Platini da il valecia al psg
e celtic alla rube..

Madonna mia ci massacrano


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Scusate ma perchè la juve diretta con la vincente fra shalke e galatas? Non si risorteggia?



Si rifanno i sorteggi!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> tra l'altro caressa ha detto che anche nelle prove di stamattina, era uscito barça-milan.
> 
> dai, è tutto pilotato.


Le prove servivano proprio ad essere sicuri che uscisse Barça-Milan. Vorrei solo dire ai buffoni della Uefa che non è credibile però farci incontrare quegli asterischi dei catalani tutti gli anni.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, tutto può succedere ma mi pare altamente improbabile che alla fine ci fossero solo squadre spagnole. Bah



eh sì nell'ordine sono state sorteggiate così

GALATASARAY - SCHALKE 04
CELTIC - JUVENTUS
ARSENAL - BAYERN MONACO
SHAKTHAR - BORUSSIA DORTMUND


AC MILAN - BARCELONA
REAL MADRID - MANCHESTER UNITED
VALENCIA - PSG
PORTO - MALAGA

il milan è uscito come quinto accoppiamento e nessuna spagnola nei primi quattro accoppiamenti...

ovviamente la Juve prenderà la vincere di S04 Galatasaray non c'è nemmeno da vedere il sorteggio


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pazienza, ci toccherà fare l'impresa......



Mah,forse qualcuno di forte lo prendono ora,giusto per evitare imbarcate.Non passeremo perche' sono di 20 livelli sopra noi,pero' quantomeno chiedo di evitare figure di M,almeno questo!


----------



## Nivre (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ci vogliono male, dai, non è possibile. Ogni fottu.tissimo anno e cosi...

Ma quanto e truccato questo sorteggio??? Mafiosi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Adesso con chi lo facciamo il catenaccio ? Barbie e Carbonara ? Constant deve contenere Sanchez o Iniesta? Cristo santo, se fossi Allegri farei giocare Flamini-Muntari-Traorè con l'ordine preciso di spezzare tibie e peroni di mezzo Barcellona... perdiamo a tavolino e tutti a casa, meritano una lezione sia gli spagnoli che quegli opinabili pagliacci della Uefa. Ma che nervose Dio buono, che nervoso santo cielo.


----------



## Principe (20 Dicembre 2012)

Siamo già fuori a sto punto gli acquisti di possono fare indipendentemente da che possano giocare in champions


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si rifanno i sorteggi!



Ah ottimo


----------



## rossovero (20 Dicembre 2012)

che palle!!!!!!!  juve in finale cmq, si incontrano anche real e utd., così uno squadrone va fuori subito


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è il sorteggio


E' stato il tuo positivismo a parlare quindi


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2012)

Pieta.

Acerbi/mexes/ zapata bonera...contro messi pieta


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Amici inutile disperarsi tanto non abbiamo una squadra da Champions, non siamo favoriti contro il Barcellona e perciò possiamo giocarcela senza avere nulla da perdere.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

rossovero ha scritto:


> che palle!!!!!!!  juve in finale cmq, si incontrano anche real e utd., così uno squadrone va fuori subito



La Juve se passa va direttamente in finale???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Immagino Galliani "siamo a posto così, bla bla bla, siamo competitivi, Mesbah è il miglior terzino sinistro della Africa nera bla bla Peto è un campione bla bla" sorrisini perché arrivano Tare e Giannichedda tra centrocampo e attacco, imbarcata storica, la Juve becca lo Shalke ai quarti, miracolo in semifinale e Juventus in finale di Champions, Juventus triplete, Milan mazziato e ******* agli ottavi... è la volta buona che non seguo più un accidente di niente, è tutta una manovra ma d'altronde a certi livelli, con Platinì tifoso della Juve, andate tutti a ****** cristo.


----------



## Principe (20 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque una champions tarocca così mi fa schifo tra sorteggi ed errori arbitrali stanno davvero passando il limite io fossi nel Milan qualche dichiarazione al vetriolo la farei


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Godoooooooooooooooooooooo...Diamogli una lezione al Barcellona!


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Immagino Galliani "siamo a posto così, bla bla bla, siamo competitivi, Mesbah è il miglior terzino sinistro della Africa nera bla bla Peto è un campione bla bla" sorrisini perché arrivano Tare e Giannichedda tra centrocampo e attacco, imbarcata storica, la Juve becca lo Shalke ai quarti, miracolo in semifinale e Juventus in finale di Champions, Juventus triplete, Milan mazziato e ******* agli ottavi... è la volta buona che non seguo più un accidente di niente, è tutta una manovra ma d'altronde a certi livelli, con Platinì tifoso della Juve, andate tutti a ****** cristo.


Sple si rifanno i sorteggi!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pieta.
> 
> Acerbi/mexes/ zapata bonera...contro messi pieta



 con Nesta e Thiago Silva abbiamo ****** sangue per arginarli e quando ce la stavamo facendo son piovuti rigori. Immagino adesso, non c'è neanche bisogno dell'arbitro, se facciamo catenaccio ce ne fanno 4 all'andata e 4 al ritorno.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sple si rifanno i sorteggi!


Lo so, becca lo stesso lo Shalke, che te credi ?


----------



## Snake (20 Dicembre 2012)

Pazienza, le possibilità erano comunque ampie, 1 su 5 considerando le due spagnole e il Celtic in seconda fascia, poi per quanto mi riguarda una volta uscito lo Shalke una valeva l'altra.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2012)

quel cane di puyol voleva il milan ed è stato accontentato. 

va be, spero solo di non vedere gli ennesimi aiutini dagli arbitri, tanto ci sbattono fuori ne più ne meno, almeno lo facessero onestamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Comunque una champions tarocca così mi fa schifo tra sorteggi ed errori arbitrali stanno davvero passando il limite io fossi nel Milan qualche dichiarazione al vetriolo la farei


Per forza, una roba del tipo: "I nostri dirigenti neanche volevano seguirli i gironi, tant'è vero che la squadra già si stava preparando psicologicamente per affrontare il Barcellona"


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2012)

ma guarda sul mercato a gennaio puoi comprare chi vuoi che una squadra all'altezza del Barsa non ce l'avrai mai, anche perchè la maggior parte dei buoni giocatori europei non potranno giocare in Champions

speriamo che finisca il mondo domani così evitiamo il Farsa

riepilogando

2009/10 Real Madrid ai gironi (Milan in prima fascia)
2010/11 Real Madrid ai gironi (Milan in prima fascia)
2011/12 Barcellona ai gironi e ai quarti 
2012/13 Barcellona agli ottavi


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Pazienza, le possibilità erano comunque ampie, 1 su 5 considerando le due spagnole e il Celtic in seconda fascia, poi per quanto mi riguarda una volta uscito lo Shalke una valeva l'altra.



Beh forse anche col PSG e UTD c'era un lumicino di speranze.Ora......


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2012)

Contro il farca non vinciamo dalla preistoria..babba bia

L'anno scorso con una grande squadra ci hanno appietallato ed loro erano scoppiati.
Quest'anno siamo mediocri e loro fortissimi. Mamma mia cerchiamo di non prenderne tante


----------



## jaws (20 Dicembre 2012)

Quello che veramente non capisco è perchè continuano a chiamarli sorteggi, secondo me sarebbe più giusto dire Designazioni.

P.S. Che nessuno dica che la colpa è nostra che non abbiamo vinto il girone perchè è scontato che se fossimo arrivati primi l'ottavo di finale sarebbe stato Milan-Real Madrid


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma guarda sul mercato a gennaio puoi comprare chi vuoi che una squadra all'altezza del Barsa non ce l'avrai mai, anche perchè la maggior parte dei buoni giocatori europei non potranno giocare in Champions
> 
> speriamo che finisca il mondo domani così evitiamo il Farsa
> 
> ...


No ma è tutto regolare.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2012)

a sto punto mi sa che era meglio andare in europa league. 

tanto, per quei 20 milioni....


----------



## Principe (20 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per forza, una roba del tipo: "I nostri dirigenti neanche volevano seguirli i gironi, tant'è vero che la squadra già si stava preparando psicologicamente per affrontare il Barcellona"



Ecco l'hai trovata bella una cosa così è' perfetta


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Contro il farca non vinciamo dalla preistoria..babba bia
> 
> L'anno scorso con una grande squadra ci hanno appietallato ed loro erano scoppiati.
> Quest'anno siamo mediocri e loro fortissimi. Mamma mia cerchiamo di non prenderne tante



Ma tanto pure nel remotissimo caso in cui rischi di passare mandano l'arbitro killer che gli dà 2-3 rigori...


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2012)

Anche con montoya e tello ci fanno un (_)(_) tanto.

Io fossi in Allegri li schiererei tutti sulla linea di porta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Considerato che passeranno Shalke, Juventus, Real Madrid, Barcellona, PSG, Bayern, Borussia e Porto.
Cerchiamo di prevedere i sorteggi dei quarti:
Juventu-Shalke
Real-Madrid-Porto
Barcellona-Borussia
Bayern Monaco-PSG
in semifinale:
Juventus-Real Madrid
Barcellona-Bayern
in finale:
Juventus-Barcellona con la Juventus vincitrice, io li immagino soltanto i calciatori della Juve in finale di Champions, secondo me giocherebbero sul serio per la vita o per la morte.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Bè dai dovevano pure fare il regalino al Barça dopo lo scorso anno... sorteggi pagliacciata...


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2012)

dobbiamo chiedere a bojan qualcosa in piu saprà, e difficile l'unica possibilità e fare catenaccio e ripartire, durissima ma non molliamo nulla e impossibile.


----------



## Snake (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh forse anche col PSG e UTD c'era un lumicino di speranze.Ora......



Si ok ma poco cambia, francamente la champions quest'anno io la vedo solo come un disturbo


----------



## Jino (20 Dicembre 2012)

Peccato, volevo il PSG. Peggio non poteva capitarci, cerchiamo di evitare figuracce.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ecco l'hai trovata bella una cosa così è' perfetta


*i sorteggi ovviamente  non i gironi


----------



## The Ripper (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sono 4 anni che acchiappiamo solo le Real Madrid e Barcellona. Pietà...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Bisognerebbe comprare......mmmm chi vuoi comprare ? Ce ne danno una decina tra andata e ritorno.


----------



## Tobi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Stavolta passiamo


----------



## walter 22 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Che sfiga... va be comunque in champions sperare di fare bene era pura utopia. Bisogna pensare solo al campionato che, juve a parte, è di un livello talmente mediocre che si potrebbe anche sperare per un posto per il prossimo anno in CL... cosa che pensavo irrealizzabile qualche mese fa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Il bello è che fino a 2 o 3 giornate fa eravamo una squadra che avrebbe dovuto salvarsi, solo adesso stiamo tirando fuori la testa ma per cosa ? Per evitare di finire nella parte destra della classifica e chi ci tocca ? Il Barcellona ma ci rendiamo conto che anche il Pescara è in grado di metterci in difficoltà ? I buffoni della Uefa sentivano sul serio il bisogno di piazzarci per la terza e dico *terza* volta contro il Barcellona ? Ma quanti ne prenderemo ? Non voglio neanche pensarci... intanto la Juve se la riderà vedendoci uscire sotto una caterva di palloni mentre loro hanno la strada spianata per la finale... ibernatemi, non voglio andare avanti così.


----------



## Brain84 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ma basta con il Barsà, non ne posso più!! Sempre le solite partite...che scatole


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma tanto pure nel remotissimo caso in cui rischi di passare mandano l'arbitro killer che gli dà 2-3 rigori...



Verissimo.. c'è anche il favore barca
Nel 2010 per evitare un caos in spagna (finale al bernabeu) hanno fatto passare l'inter. Guarda caso mandando l'arbtrio portoghese all'andata.

L'anno scorso visto il 2009, doveno lasciar il chelsea passare ad ogni costo.

Noi abbiamo platinet che ci odia, guarda caso il Milan è la seconda piu scarsa dopo lo shalke...
Il psg che si prende il Valencia...ah beh ala faccia di platini


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il bello è che fino a 2 o 3 giornate fa eravamo una squadra che avrebbe dovuto salvarsi, solo adesso stiamo tirando fuori la testa ma per cosa ? Per evitare di finire nella parte destra della classifica e chi ci tocca ? Il Barcellona ma ci rendiamo conto che anche il Pescara è in grado di metterci in difficoltà ? I buffoni della Uefa sentivano sul serio il bisogno di piazzarci per la terza e dico *terza* volta contro il Barcellona ? Ma quanti ne prenderemo ? Non voglio neanche pensarci... intanto la Juve se la riderà vedendoci uscire sotto una caterva di palloni mentre loro hanno la strada spianata per la finale... ibernatemi, non voglio andare avanti così.



Splendidi questa volta passiamo.


----------



## Ale (20 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe comprare......mmmm chi vuoi comprare ? Ce ne danno una decina tra andata e ritorno.



l'arbitro? quanto meno non ci daranno 3-4 rigori contro


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (20 Dicembre 2012)

Siamo più deboli e lo sappiamo. 9 volte su 10 il Barcellona batte il Milan, a sto giro siamo già alla 6 partita in due anni.. prima o poi la vittoria la portiamo a casa.. XD


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il bello è che fino a 2 o 3 giornate fa eravamo una squadra che avrebbe dovuto salvarsi, solo adesso stiamo tirando fuori la testa ma per cosa ? Per evitare di finire nella parte destra della classifica e chi ci tocca ? Il Barcellona ma ci rendiamo conto che anche il Pescara è in grado di metterci in difficoltà ? I buffoni della Uefa sentivano sul serio il bisogno di piazzarci per la terza e dico *terza* volta contro il Barcellona ? Ma quanti ne prenderemo ? Non voglio neanche pensarci... intanto la Juve se la riderà vedendoci uscire sotto una caterva di palloni mentre loro hanno la strada spianata per la finale... ibernatemi, non voglio andare avanti così.



Beh alla fine diciamo:"Abbiamo perso con i piu' forti.I 26 gol subiti non potevano essere evitati......."


----------



## Brontolo (20 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il bello è che fino a 2 o 3 giornate fa eravamo una squadra che avrebbe dovuto salvarsi, solo adesso stiamo tirando fuori la testa ma per cosa ? Per evitare di finire nella parte destra della classifica e chi ci tocca ? Il Barcellona ma ci rendiamo conto che anche il Pescara è in grado di metterci in difficoltà ? *I buffoni della Uefa sentivano sul serio il bisogno di piazzarci per la terza e dico terza volta contro il Barcellona* ? Ma quanti ne prenderemo ? Non voglio neanche pensarci... intanto la Juve se la riderà vedendoci uscire sotto una caterva di palloni mentre loro hanno la strada spianata per la finale... ibernatemi, non voglio andare avanti così.



sarà mica colpa loro...


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2012)

ragazzi leggo già da qualche parte che il celtic nei gironi ha battuto il farsa quindi gli accoppiamenti si equivalgono


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> l'arbitro? quanto meno non ci daranno 3-4 rigori contro



Troppo pessimismo, come sempre. Non siamo favoriti ma non buttiamoci proprio via.


----------



## jaws (20 Dicembre 2012)

no link

Non so quale sia esattamente la probabilità di una cosa del genere, ma è sicuramente troppo bassa per essere credibile


----------



## tamba84 (20 Dicembre 2012)

io continuo a pensare che i sorteggi siano pilotati, caso strano shalke galatasary è un quarto...

e a noi il barca.


----------



## Ale (20 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Troppo pessimismo, come sempre. Non siamo favoriti ma non buttiamoci proprio via.



se giochi contro una squadra perfetta hai poco da sperare.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2012)

rotfl ma guardate i sorteggi delle "prove" di ieri

https://twitter.com/BBCSporf/status/281682216663257088


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> sarà mica colpa loro...


Guarda un po' il caso  6 volte il Barcellona in due edizioni della Champions e la Champions è un torneo, non è mica un campionato  siamo proprio sfortunelli 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh alla fine diciamo:"Abbiamo perso con i piu' forti.I 26 gol subiti non potevano essere evitati......."


----------



## Ale (20 Dicembre 2012)

jaws ha scritto:


> no link
> 
> Non so quale sia esattamente la probabilità di una cosa del genere, ma è sicuramente troppo bassa per essere credibile



tendente allo 0..


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ma tanto se non era barsa era bvb e se non era bvb era utd e se non era utd era psg..cioe' SERIAMENTE parlando le probabilita' di becccare lo shalke erano remote..quindi a questo punto tanto vale provarci.. e poi non dimenticate che il Milan ha il DNA europeo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Splendidi questa volta passiamo.


Ti pago una cena se passiamo col Barcellona.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo di limitare i danni per una figura decorosa, e di non subire più di tre gol.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> se giochi contro una squadra perfetta hai poco da sperare.


 [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] come sai bene non sempre vincono i migliori perciò possiamo sperare.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sperare di non subirne 33


----------



## rossovero (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Juve se passa va direttamente in finale???



In teoria no, ma purtroppo per me sono molto pessimista... E' che se mescoli la loro forza (sono obiettivamente un'ottima squadra), il **** che hanno nel dna e Platini a capo dell'Uefa non è che posso immaginarmi cose molto diverse


----------



## walter 22 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ora aspettiamo i giornali accostarci una marea di giocatori durante il mercato invernale che dovrebbero aiutarci a limitare i danni.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Siamo più deboli e lo sappiamo. 9 volte su 10 il Barcellona batte il Milan, a sto giro siamo già alla 6 partita in due anni.. prima o poi la vittoria la portiamo a casa.. XD



Non vinciamo col barca dal 1-0 dei gironi nel 2004....

In 6 anni giocato 6 volte vinto 00000000 
Aggiungiamo ste 2 e siamo a posto.


----------



## rossovero (20 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Troppo pessimismo, come sempre. Non siamo favoriti ma non buttiamoci proprio via.



Senza provare a essere pessimista, usciremo certamente. L'importante è combattere e fargliela sudare, non mi lamenterò se il Milan lotterà. Ma sinceramente mi sono proprio rotto di vedere Milan-Barça...


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

rossovero ha scritto:


> In teoria no, ma purtroppo per me sono molto pessimista... E' che se mescoli la loro forza (sono obiettivamente un'ottima squadra), il **** che hanno nel dna e Platini a capo dell'Uefa non è che posso immaginarmi cose molto diverse


Vabbe',questi sono pareri soggetivi,dettati dal momento,momento tragico anche perche' noi abbiamo beccato il Barca.Comunque io sto sederone della Juve non lo vedo,cioe' il Celtic vale piu' o meno le altre,escluso ovviamente il real!


----------



## Vinz (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ahahahahaah. Madonna che cinghiata che prendiamo al Camp Nou.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Adolf Acerhbif-Messi


----------



## Nivre (20 Dicembre 2012)

Madonna quanti ne prendiamo, tra andata e ritorno Messi arriva a quota 300 gol, senza contare i rigori. Solo la fine del mondo ci può salvare da questa umiliazione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Abbiamo una delle squadre più scarse della Champions, però se esiste un po' di giustizia(no, evidentemente)li dovremmo buttare fuori, perché non se ne può più. Speriamo che si sfascino Messi e Iniesta fino a febbraio, ci spero ardentemente.


----------



## de sica (20 Dicembre 2012)

Incomincio a stufarmi di questi sorteggi della *******! ancora milan-barcellona dopo i tanti milan-real degli anni precedenti.Poi vedi partite come shalke-galatasaray e porto-malaga.Per me è tutto pilotato


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre detto che i sorteggi sono truccati. Ma è normale.




Direi palline calde palline fredde 

Per farli al 100 per cento casuali dovrebbero mettere due sfere di vetro con foro sopra (per inserimento) e sotto (per fuoriuscita) con palline di plexiglass (pesate davanti a tutti) ed un getto di aria compressa per mescolarle


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una delle squadre più scarse della Champions, però se esiste un po' di giustizia(no, evidentemente)li dovremmo buttare fuori, perché non se ne può più. Speriamo che si sfascino Messi e Iniesta fino a febbraio, ci spero ardentemente.



Dopo il 2006, il giustizio divino doveva essere l'anno scorso. Ma guarda caso ci ha pensato l'arbritro. Inutile contro il farca non vinceremo neanche tra 10 secoli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Direi palline calde palline fredde
> 
> Per farli al 100 per cento casuali dovrebbero mettere due sfere di vetro con foro sopra (per inserimento) e sotto (per fuoriuscita) con palline di plexiglass (pesate davanti a tutti) ed un getto di aria compressa per mescolarle


Tutte le palline insieme e si sorteggiano a caso, se escono due della stessa nazione o due dello stesso girone si buttano dentro fin quando non vengono fuori sorteggi accettabili. Un'unica urna, tutte quelle divisioni e quelle mille palline sparse sui banconi mi hanno sempre puzzato.


----------



## Ale (20 Dicembre 2012)

ma non si farebbe prima a togliere tutti sti paletti del cavolo che non servono a nulla? che problema c'e' nel vedere derby italiani o spagnoli ai quarti e non agli ottavi?


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2012)

stavolta non so come ma li buttiamo fuori


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Dicembre 2012)

speriamo vivamente di comprare rinforzi decorosi a gennaio.

Io proporrei Evacuo cosi' almeno gli caghiamo in testa.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2012)

Beh ora è inutile star qui a piangere, ce la siamo cercati. Abbiamo venduto tutti, siamo finiti in un girone ridicolo cio nonostante abbiamo fatto 8 schifosi punti contro squadre mediocre. Passavamo primi ci becchevamo il porto. Inutile star qui a piangere, ed inutile che Galliana se ne esca con le sue scuse... potevano evitare di vedere tutti. E passavamo primi


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ci capita il Barcellona per la terza volta in 2 anni.....ma dai,per favore,ridicoliiii! Poi nelle eliminazioni dirette sempre la prima sfida in casa  ma che cazzooo! 
Chissà però che nell'anno più sfigato e senza pretese....non si riesca nel miracolo.
Sempre che non ci mandino l'arbitro contro (scontato). Dite quello che volete ma secondo me l'anno scorso passavamo...


----------



## Nivre (20 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque dopo che saremo eliminati tiferò spudoratamente per il Barca, si proprio per loro, non mi va di vedere un altro triplete italiano che non sia il nostro. Mi ucciderebbe definitivamente

Comunque dai, Forza Milan e speriamo di beccarne di meno.


----------



## sheva90 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Goleada assicurata.

Ormai i sorteggi sono calamitati, le palline sono sempre quelle.
Io non ho parole davvero.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Comunque dopo che saremo eliminati tiferò spudoratamente per il Barca, si proprio per loro, non mi va di vedere un altro triplete italiano che non sia il nostro. Mi ucciderebbe definitivamente
> 
> Comunque dai, Forza Milan e speriamo di beccarne di meno.



Siate fiduciosi. Tutto può accadere.


----------



## Butcher (20 Dicembre 2012)

Non so perché...ma mi sento fiducioso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non so perché...ma mi sento fiducioso.


Della serie "Non succede ma se succede..." ?


----------



## Butcher (20 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Della serie "Non succede ma se succede..." ?



Ora non succede più, bravo Splendidi


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Dicembre 2012)

che rottura di valvole

cmq sta volta non ci credo alla casualità, è stato pilotato dal francese pochi dubbi
va be in ogni caso noi ci batteremo contro una vera squadra, NOI!


----------



## cocaprinz (20 Dicembre 2012)

se abbiamo il **** avuto col Pescara non ce n'è per nessuno. altrimenti si va giustamente a casa. dipende da quanto Silvio farà campagna elettorale col mercato di gennaio.


----------



## Morghot (20 Dicembre 2012)

Te pareva, ormai siam abbonati al barca in champions.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque potevano truccarlo un po' meglio sto sorteggio:

La notizia ha dell'incredibile. Mercoledì, in una delle classiche prove dei sorteggi di Champions League a Nyon, gli accoppiamenti sono stati gli stessi del sorteggio ufficiale effettuato oggi a distanza di 24 ore. Una cosa da non credere se non ci fosse la foto a testimoniare il tutto. Immagine del tabellone, con le 8 partite, è stato mostrato in tv dai colleghi inglesi di SkySports e postato su Twitter dall'account @Bbcsporf, addirittura 16 ore prima delle estrazioni.
Sportmediaset


----------



## Ale (20 Dicembre 2012)

Chissa se Berlusca sia gia stato convocato per la Champions


----------



## runner (20 Dicembre 2012)

tre riflessioni

1 - siamo il Milan e ce la dobbiamo giocare sempre e comunque
2 - magari a gennaio si svegliano e prendono qualcuno che possa aiutarci a passare
3- Milan vs Barcellona e real vs Man Utd in due partite la storia della Campioni!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ma perchè siete tanto pessimisti?? IO CI CREDO..Notti da Champions..notti da Milan..


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Dicembre 2012)

Quando non ne vinci una in casa con Anderlecht, Malaga e Zenit, mi pare anche normale poi beccare ottavi di questo tipo. Del resto, per il nostro allenatore era un girone equilibrato ed è stato un successo passare il turno, non il minimo.......


----------



## smallball (20 Dicembre 2012)

se sara' goleada ci si concentrera' bene x il campionato...


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè siete tanto pessimisti?? IO CI CREDO..Notti da Champions..notti da Milan..



Perche' abbiamo delle scamorze.Con la rosa dello scorso anno,vedendo il Barca quanti gol subisce quest'anno,ci credevo alla grande.Ma ora,cioe' rischiamo un Acerbi vs Messi.Manco nel peggior degli incubi puo' succedere una roba simile.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] se ci leggesse qualche tifoso del Barcellona non crederebbe che si tratta di un forum sul Milan. Insomma non piangiamoci addosso.


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2012)

Barca - Milan sarebbe anche un ottavo "giusto" visto il nostro livello, ma bene o male veniamo dai quarti dello scorso anno
Man United - Real agli ottavi è una roba folle 
Borussia contro i turchi (vengono dal nulla dello scorso anno)
Gobbi contro il Celtic (come sopra / peggio)

Sta CL e i suoi sorteggi andrebbero un pò rivisti


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] se ci leggesse qualche tifoso del Barcellona non crederebbe che si tratta di un forum sul Milan. Insomma non piangiamoci addosso.



Beh,sulla pagina fb del Barca,la squadra che i tifosi blaugrana avevano scelto come probabile e auspicabile ottavo era proprio il Milan.Pensa te che considerazione hanno.Poi da Blu,vero anche prima della partita con la Giuve c'era pessimismo,ma un conto è la squadra bianconera,un conto quei mostri disumani.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

Bisogna essere obiettivi. Loro sono al massimo storico, noi al minimo. E non ci vuole certo un genio per capire che le nostre possibilità ammontano al 5% se va bene.

Poi, ovvio, possiamo fare tutti i discorsi del mondo sul fatto che dobbiamo crederci et similia. Ma la realtà dice altro.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere obiettivi. Loro sono al massimo storico, noi al minimo. E non ci vuole certo un genio per capire che le nostre possibilità ammontano al 5% se va bene.
> 
> Poi, ovvio, possiamo fare tutti i discorsi del mondo sul fatto che dobbiamo crederci et similia. Ma la realtà dice altro.



Direi che sei stato gia' ottimista.Alla fine quoto il tuo discorso,bisogna essere realisti oltre che tifosi.Poi oh,se accadesse il miracolo,sai che goduria?


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,sulla pagina fb del Barca,la squadra che i tifosi blaugrana avevano scelto come probabile e auspicabile ottavo era proprio il Milan.Pensa te che considerazione hanno.Poi da Blu,vero anche prima della partita con la Giuve c'era pessimismo,ma un conto è la squadra bianconera,un conto quei mostri disumani.



Mmmm lascia perdere Facebook. I tifosi che scrivono sui gruppi FB di calcio ne capiscono poco o nulla


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] se ci leggesse qualche tifoso del Barcellona non crederebbe che si tratta di un forum sul Milan. Insomma non piangiamoci addosso.



Il Calcio è fatto di cicli e attualmente c'è un abisso tra noi e loro, non è fuori dal mondo riconoscerlo. Secondo me quest'anno potremmo fare più male in contropiede, ma dietro rischiamo di prenderne parecchie in ogni azione. Sul doppio confronto 90% passano loro.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,sulla pagina fb del Barca,la squadra che i tifosi blaugrana avevano scelto come probabile e auspicabile ottavo era proprio il Milan.Pensa te che considerazione hanno.Poi da Blu,vero anche prima della partita con la Giuve c'era pessimismo,ma un conto è la squadra bianconera,un conto quei mostri disumani.





....io continuo a pensare che non bisogna essere tanto negativi, se usciamo lo facciamo contro una grande squadra, se passiamo abbiamo fatto l'impresa.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mmmm lascia perdere Facebook. I tifosi che scrivono sui gruppi FB di calcio ne capiscono poco o nulla



Beh,è giusto per rendere idea di cosa pensi l'ambiente blaugrana.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Il Calcio è fatto di cicli e attualmente c'è un abisso tra noi e loro, non è fuori dal mondo riconoscerlo. Secondo me quest'anno potremmo fare più male in contropiede, ma dietro rischiamo di prenderne parecchie in ogni azione. Sul doppio confronto 90% passano loro.



Razionalmente è ovvio che siamo inferiori ma lo scorso anno, per esempio, la Champions non l'ha certo vinta la squadra migliore....


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....io continuo a pensare che non bisogna essere tanto negativi, se usciamo lo facciamo contro una grande squadra, se passiamo abbiamo fatto l'impresa.



Beh,non è essere negativi,è solo che non abbiamo praticamente speranze,quantomeno oggi.Poi se la societa' acquisisse a gennaio gente valida e forte sarei piu' positivo,ma allo stato dei fatti non cambio idea.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Dicembre 2012)

sarà durissima


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,non è essere negativi,è solo che non abbiamo praticamente speranze,quantomeno oggi.Poi se la societa' acquisisse a gennaio gente valida e forte sarei piu' positivo,ma allo stato dei fatti non cambio idea.



Certo, abbiamo poche possibilità di passare noi, ma a mio avviso le abbiamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, abbiamo poche possibilità di passare noi, ma a mio avviso le abbiamo.



Al massimo ti concedo lo 0,5%.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Al massimo ti concedo lo 0,5%.




.....vedremo.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....vedremo.



Speriamo di arrivarci a quella data .


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2012)

non l'avrei mai detto che beccavamo il barcellona 

ma quante ne prenderemo?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2012)

Il problema non è tanto uscire, ma come uscire. Cioe io vorrei evitare un 5-1 o 4-0 ecc...sarebbe davvero imbarazzante per i nostri colori. Non sarebbe nemmeno giusto per una squadra che è stata la piu forte negli ultimi 25 anni aprendo 3 cicli di vittoria.


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Dicembre 2012)

Di figure barbine non ne faremo. però che ***** ogni anno!


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2012)

da settembre 2011 a marzo 2013 si è giocata 6 volte sta cacchio di partita


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il problema non è tanto uscire, ma come uscire. Cioe io vorrei evitare un 5-1 o 4-0 ecc...sarebbe davvero imbarazzante per i nostri colori. Non sarebbe nemmeno giusto per una squadra che è stata la piu forte negli ultimi 25 anni aprendo 3 cicli di vittoria.



Beh il 4-0 lo subimmo agli ottavi,2 anni fa a Manchester.Mi sa che facciamo il bis quest'anno!


----------



## cocaprinz (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,sulla pagina fb del Barca,la squadra che i tifosi blaugrana avevano scelto come probabile e auspicabile ottavo era proprio il Milan.Pensa te che considerazione hanno.Poi da Blu,vero anche prima della partita con la Giuve c'era pessimismo,ma un conto è la squadra bianconera,un conto quei mostri disumani.



ma con la Juve io a parte un gran catenaccio e un rigore totalmente inventato (e su cui loro hanno fatto i signori) e un salvataggio sulla linea di Costant non ho visto altro; ovvio che un episodio fortunoso può capitare ma sperare sempre e solo nella fortuna quando affronti quelli più forti (e in un confronto di 180 minuti) mi pare decisamente una scemenza.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

cocaprinz ha scritto:


> ma con la Juve io a parte un gran catenaccio e un rigore totalmente inventato (e su cui loro hanno fatto i signori) e un salvataggio sulla linea di Costant non ho visto altro; ovvio che un episodio fortunoso può capitare ma sperare sempre e solo nella fortuna quando affronti quelli più forti (e in un confronto di 180 minuti) mi pare decisamente una scemenza.



Mi sa che non hai capito il mio intervento.Cioe' ho citato la Juve perche' tutti eravamo pessimisti,pero' alla fine ci speravamo comunque.Al contrario il Barca è di un altro pianeta rispetto a tutti,allorche' non abbiamo speranze.


----------



## peppe75 (20 Dicembre 2012)

speriamo di uscire onorevolmente....


----------



## cocaprinz (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non hai capito il mio intervento.Cioe' ho citato la Juve perche' tutti eravamo pessimisti,pero' alla fine ci speravamo comunque.Al contrario il Barca è di un altro pianeta rispetto a tutti,allorche' non abbiamo speranze.



sisi chiaro ma io non prenderei quella partita ad esempio perchè questo è un doppio confronto e comunque se la rigiocassimo altre dieci volte con la Juve in quella maniera penso che difficilmente la rivinceremmo quindi è evidente che aldilà del momento buono di questo Milan, la squadra abbia enormi problemi a certi livelli; se silvio fa campagna elettorale a gennaio e porta tre-quattro giocatori forti (ma titolari inamovibili, non qualche schiappa a caso) allora possiamo giocarcela, altrimenti usciamo come giusto e normale che sia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, abbiamo poche possibilità di passare noi, ma a mio avviso le abbiamo.



anche secondo me possiamo passare...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Dicembre 2012)

Siamo sfavoriti, ma il Barcellona ha perso contro il Celtic. Ovvio, la posta in palio non era la stessa. Ma questo vuol dire che possiamo e dobbiamo crederci!


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2012)

Editoriale sui Sorteggi. Leggete! 

http://milanworldblog.net/2012/12/20/lurna-di-nyon-e-il-mercato-che-verra/


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2012)

RAGA 4 giorni dopo questa partita c'è indovinate?

IL DERBY!!!!!

Pure il calendario ora


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> RAGA 4 giorni dopo questa partita c'è indovinate?
> 
> IL DERBY!!!!!
> 
> Pure il calendario ora




....bene, ci sarà da divertirsi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> RAGA 4 giorni dopo questa partita c'è indovinate?
> 
> IL DERBY!!!!!
> 
> Pure il calendario ora



Battiamo l'Inter, agganciamo la Juventus in testa, eliminiamo il Barcellona e prendiamo il Galatasaray ai quarti.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Battiamo l'Inter, agganciamo la Juventus in testa, eliminiamo il Barcellona e prendiamo il Galatasaray ai quarti.



....e poi vinciamo lo scudetto....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....e poi vinciamo lo scudetto....



e a giugno arriva Ronaldo


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2012)

l'unico aspetto positivo è che almeno contro di loro non dovremmo soffrire sui palloni alti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Dicembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'unico aspetto positivo è che almeno contro di loro non dovremmo soffrire sui palloni alti



siamo capaci di prendere gol su palle inattive anche con questi nanetti


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Dicembre 2012)

Lo sapevo, ma *****ccia eva


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (20 Dicembre 2012)

la nostra solita fortuna nei sorteggi... speriamo almeno di non uscirne con le ossa rotte.Ma da un lato forse è meglio aver pescato subito il barça, così ci potremo dedicare anima e corpo al vero obbiettivo stagionale, il terzo posto


----------



## jaws (21 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me dovrebbero abolire questi sorteggi e fare dagli ottavi un tabellone di tipo tennistico dove la testa di serie n.1 si scontra con la n.16 e così via.
Vedere agli ottavi Manchester Utd-Real Madrid e Shalke-Galatasaray non fa bene al calcio


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Dicembre 2012)

Che scatole, volevo vedere due belle partite, invece mi toccheranno un totale di tre ore di passaggini, tuffi e gol da dentro l'area piccola.


----------



## honestsimula (21 Dicembre 2012)

jaws ha scritto:


> Secondo me dovrebbero abolire questi sorteggi e fare dagli ottavi un tabellone di tipo tennistico dove la testa di serie n.1 si scontra con la n.16 e così via.
> Vedere agli ottavi Manchester Utd-Real Madrid e Shalke-Galatasaray non fa bene al calcio



in questo modo era sicuro matematicamente che beccavamo il barca


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Battiamo l'Inter, agganciamo la Juventus in testa, eliminiamo il Barcellona e prendiamo il Galatasaray ai quarti.


Drin drin drin drin.......


----------



## jaws (21 Dicembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> in questo modo era sicuro matematicamente che beccavamo il barca



Non credo proprio. Il Milan era in prima fascia quindi di sicuro non è la squadra con il ranking più basso tra le qualificate


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Dicembre 2012)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio. Il Milan era in prima fascia quindi di sicuro non è la squadra con il ranking più basso tra le qualificate



E allora sarebbero inutili i gironi, arrivare primi o secondi non cambierebbe assolutamente niente.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che scatole, volevo vedere due belle partite, invece mi toccheranno un totale di tre ore di passaggini, tuffi e gol da dentro l'area piccola.



Passaggini...


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Passaggini...



Beh, che sono ? belli, ma molto molto molto molto molto noiosi e stucchevoli


----------



## jaws (22 Dicembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> E allora sarebbero inutili i gironi, arrivare primi o secondi non cambierebbe assolutamente niente.



Inutili no, servono perchè 2 squadre su 4 sarebbero comunque eliminate. E a chi arriva prima si potrebbe dare il vantaggio di giocare il ritorno in casa.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Dicembre 2012)

Vuol dire che la prossima volta dobbiamo impegnarci di più e arriviamo primi nei gironi.
Oh dimenticavo... poi beccheremmo il Real


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2012)

ahahahahahahahhaahahahhahahah

Questi del barcellona stasera seduti sul divano a guardare Roma-Milan. Si staranno facendo delle risate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2012)

Paura. Arriverà una delle peggiori imbarcate della storia del Milan ma siamo e saremo sempre... a posto... così!!


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Paura. Arriverà una delle peggiori imbarcate della storia del Milan ma siamo e saremo sempre... a posto... così!!



...a febbraio saremo fortissimi....vedrai...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...a febbraio saremo fortissimi....vedrai...


----------



## smallball (22 Dicembre 2012)

tra andata e ritorno doppia cifra di goal al passivo


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Dicembre 2012)

E Puyol è contento.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Dicembre 2012)

qua si rischia veramente di prendere una batosta storica...


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2012)

non giochiamo, dai, sarebbe la fine del milan...


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Dicembre 2012)

e fu cosi che in milan barcellona,san siro tornò magicamente ad essere pieno!


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2012)

c'e' ancora qualche ottimista dopo ieri sera?


----------



## cris (23 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e fu cosi che in milan barcellona,san siro tornò magicamente ad essere pieno!



essi, che ridicoli tifosi, dovrebbe rimanere vuoto lo stadio, milan chievo è uguale a milan barcellona.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Dicembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> essi, che ridicoli tifosi, dovrebbe rimanere vuoto lo stadio, milan chievo è uguale a milan barcellona.



Si!l'unica differenza è che costa il doppio..


----------



## cris (23 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Si!l'unica differenza è che costa il doppio..




indubbiamente, nessuna differenza 

che schifosi quei tifosi che non possono permettersi/non vogliono fare l'abbonamento, e che preferiscono, quando vanno allo stadio, vedere big match.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> c'e' ancora qualche ottimista dopo ieri sera?



non sono ottimista sicuramente però c'è un aspetto il barcellona non alza mai il pallone la roma ieri ci ha fatto 3 gol di testa, se prendiamo gol di testa pure contro il barcellona ci possiamo ritirare da tutte le competizioni e andarcene a casa


----------



## Djici (23 Dicembre 2012)

messi ha gia segnato gol di testa in finale di champions contro una squadra inglese (man u)... non penso che sia impossibile ripetersi contro la peggiore squadra al mondo su palla inattiva


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Dicembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> indubbiamente, nessuna differenza
> 
> che schifosi quei tifosi che non possono permettersi/non vogliono fare l'abbonamento, e che preferiscono, quando vanno allo stadio, vedere big match.



No la cosa é diversa!!quelli si presentano solo per vedere il barcellona!!nelle altre partite non vengono perche la squadra non è all'altezza delle loro aspettative...


----------



## cris (24 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> No la cosa é diversa!!quelli si presentano solo per vedere il barcellona!!nelle altre partite non vengono perche la squadra non è all'altezza delle loro aspettative...



io la vedo molto piu semplice, milan chievo ha uno spessore PALESEMENTE non di particolare interesse, come lo è invece la champions league contro le piu grandi squadre del mondo.

E' normale che ci sia piu gente nei big match, e mi pare assurdo criticare questa cosa.


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> No la cosa é diversa!!quelli si presentano solo per vedere il barcellona!!nelle altre partite non vengono perche la squadra non è all'altezza delle loro aspettative...



C'è una cosa che tanti tifosi che fanno questo discorsono non prende mai in considerazione. La distanza dallo stadio. Te suppongo abiti relativamente vicino, io per motivi logistici e di costi vado a San Siro in media 2-4 volte l'anno. Quando ci vado cerco di andarci quando c'è una partita importante, per il semplice fatto che è più bello sia per l'effetto dello stadio sia per i giocatori che scendono in campo. Ma non lo faccio perchè non amo il Milan, semplicemente quelle poche volte che riesco ad andare cerco di farle al meglio, poche ma buone.

Capisci che per me fare l'abbonamento è praticamente impossibile, perchè punto primo sarei obbligato spesso a perder lavoro, punto secondo perchè son 20 euro di corriera per volta, che a fine campionato son più soldi dell'abbonamento stesso, poi senza escludere il mangiare fuori dell'intera giornata e spese varie. Son oltre 4 ore di strada ad andare e 4 a tornare. Non è proprio una passeggiata.

Io veramente non ho mai capito i tifosi sempre presenti allo stadio che criticano quelli che ci vanno ogni tanto, quelli che ci vanno sempre si sentono in diritto di poterlo fare, come se fosse casa loro, come se fossero più tifosi.

In realtà, forse, sono solamente logisticamente più fortunati o più fortunati nel conto in banca.


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è una cosa che tanti tifosi che fanno questo discorsono non prende mai in considerazione. La distanza dallo stadio. Te suppongo abiti relativamente vicino, io per motivi logistici e di costi vado a San Siro in media 2-4 volte l'anno. Quando ci vado cerco di andarci quando c'è una partita importante, per il semplice fatto che è più bello sia per l'effetto dello stadio sia per i giocatori che scendono in campo. Ma non lo faccio perchè non amo il Milan, semplicemente quelle poche volte che riesco ad andare cerco di farle al meglio, poche ma buone.
> 
> Capisci che per me fare l'abbonamento è praticamente impossibile, perchè punto primo sarei obbligato spesso a perder lavoro, punto secondo perchè son 20 euro di corriera per volta, che a fine campionato son più soldi dell'abbonamento stesso, poi senza escludere il mangiare fuori dell'intera giornata e spese varie. Son oltre 4 ore di strada ad andare e 4 a tornare. Non è proprio una passeggiata.
> 
> ...



ma io non ce l'ho di certo con quelli che, per vari motivi, non possono permettersi di andare allo stadio,cosa che attualmente richiede una bella cifretta da pagare che coi tempi che corrono non tutti si possono permettere..io abito non di certo lontano da milano ma i miei 15€ di pullman li spendo tutte le domeniche e non vivo di certo in condizioni di agiatezza
comunque a me infastidiscono quelle persone che durante l'anno se ne sbattono del milan perchè la squadra non gioca bene,non ha fatto un buon mercato,non può competere per lo scudetto etc..ma poi quando salta fuori milan barcellona sono i primi ad essere in coda in banca e se non trovano il biglietto perchè vengono applicate le varie prelazioni si lamentano pure!!
è questo per me l'occasionale!!ho un amico,per fare un esempio,che settimana scorsa ha detto che lui allo stadio quest'anno non va perchè la squadra non merita di essere guardata...ieri l'ho visto e mi dice che a milan barcellona vuole venire perchè IL BARCELLONA NON ME LO PERDO!!


----------

